# Iraq War Raw Feeds



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Use this thread to report raw feeds from Iraq.

Some good feeds have been found on:

T6- Transponder 1
T6- Transponder 6
W3-Transponder 19
G7-Transponder 17
G3-Transponder 2
W1-Transponder 9
W1-Transponder 16

Report your findings here!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

T6 - Transponder 6 is showing cameras within iraq with natural sound.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

SBS6 Transponder 5 (which is a KU bird) has a live camera from one of the aircraft carriers.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

*sigh*

C-Band, one of my dreams and must have items when I buy my first home. I really wish I had one now


----------

